# Loyalist Marine- Traitor Geneseed.



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok so I am reading the new Salamanders book and the Marines Malevolant have made an appearance and reading them I keep thinking of the pre-heresy World Eater Captain (Badass) Skraal from the Horus Heresy Battle of the Abyss novel. 

So I'm wondering could the Marines Malevolant be a second founding chapter that used World Eaters Gene Seed that the Imperium had stockpiled somewhere? I know this was hinted at with the Blood Ravens, but how likely is it do we think?

I have to admit I would love it if the MM and other chapters were based on World Eaters gene seed since that was the Legion I really wish hadn't turned traitor, since they turned to chaos they've become a little bit... sissy.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im sorry did you say that the World Eaters turned sissy as traitors? Or did you mean the Marines Mavolent? Are you high? Kharn is such a badass.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Ok so I am reading the new Salamanders book and the Marines Malevolant have made an appearance and reading them I keep thinking of the pre-heresy World Eater Captain (Badass) Skraal from the Horus Heresy Battle of the Abyss novel.
> 
> So I'm wondering could the Marines Malevolant be a second founding chapter that used World Eaters Gene Seed that the Imperium had stockpiled somewhere? I know this was hinted at with the Blood Ravens, but how likely is it do we think?
> 
> I have to admit I would love it if the MM and other chapters were based on World Eaters gene seed since that was the Legion I really wish hadn't turned traitor, since they turned to chaos they've become a little bit... sissy.


Hell, pal, the Second Founding formed Space Marine Chapters broken from the First Founding Legions with a ratio of 1000 marines per new chapters more or less and 10 new chapters from one "old" Legion.
The traitor Legions were excommunicated before even considering the Second Founding... You can't have Second Founding chapters from traitoris Legions.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Im sorry did you say that the World Eaters turned sissy as traitors? Or did you mean the Marines Mavolent? Are you high? Kharn is such a badass.


Yeh the World Eaters turned into total pansy's when they turned traitor in my eyes. Yeh Kharns an unholy ass kicker but he's in no way as badass as Skraal or that WE captain on Istvaan III (I forget his name) who turned around and tried to take on his own legion when they turned on the loyalists. Kharns just mindless thumpyness now no menace at all for me. I mean every time I've fought somebody who uses Kharn he's done more damage to my opponent than me. 



Carnivore said:


> Hell, pal, the Second Founding formed Space Marine Chapters broken from the First Founding Legions with a ratio of 1000 marines per new chapters more or less and 10 new chapters from one "old" Legion.
> The traitor Legions were excommunicated before even considering the Second Founding... You can't have Second Founding chapters from traitoris Legions.


So all the stockpiled Gene-Seed from those traitor Legions was destroyed? I was thinking maybe the High Lords, the Inquisition or the Admech who have a history of dirty deals may have been thinking "Hey why waste it" and used it to create a few chapters. It was hinted at in Dawn of War: Dark Crusade when there was supposedly a connection between the Blood Ravens and the Word Bearers. 

And the more I read Salamander the more I'm becoming very suspicious coz honest to god the Marines Malevolant act exactly like the World Eaters used too when they kicked ass and took names, as opposed to now when they just run away from Kharn.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The geneseeds are locked in a timed vault on Terra. They didn't destroy them, that would have been foolish.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> The geneseeds are locked in a timed vault on Terra. They didn't destroy them, that would have been foolish.


Where do you read that?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

SM codex, Pg 8


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> SM codex, Pg 8


Which one?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

5th ed. Under the list of the first founding chapters.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> 5th ed. Under the list of the first founding chapters.


Hell! I stoped on the 4th Ed;! The rat bastards, they chose the 5th Ed. to add that master-fluff data!
Thanks a lot, though.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

i think that, although unknown, there still are a lot space marines with traitor geneseed , what's the difference between normal, and traitor geneseed??

Xcept for the corruption thinghy
greetz
DaafiejjXD


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Blood Ravens are Thousand Son successors as it says in one of the novels, DA


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

The GK are made using a mix of traitor gene seed. Their first members were loyalists from the traitor legions that stayed loyal such as Iacton Qruze and Nathaniel Garro.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

> The GK are made using a mix of traitor gene seed. Their first members were loyalists from the traitor legions that stayed loyal such as Iacton Qruze and Nathaniel Garro.


That is only suspected. Another popular theme is that they are from the Emperor himself, DA


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

jack said:


> The GK are made using a mix of traitor gene seed. Their first members were loyalists from the traitor legions that stayed loyal such as Iacton Qruze and Nathaniel Garro.


Don't confuse _Inquisition_ and _Grey Knights_, pal... :grin:
For Garro did partake in the creation of the Inquisition as is written in "_Flight of the Eisenstein_" if I remember well...


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

That settles it then :grin:

Untill i find evidence to the contrary i'm treating the Marines Malevolant as a World Eaters successor chapter.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> The geneseeds are locked in a timed vault on Terra. They didn't destroy them, that would have been foolish.


If you aren't going to use it, why not destroy it?

That begs the question why the Imperium believes in the ridiculous notion that heredity is destiny.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

randian said:


> If you aren't going to use it, why not destroy it?
> 
> That begs the question why the Imperium believes in the ridiculous notion that heredity is destiny.


Maybe they are experimenting with the gene seed? To see if they can still use it?


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

There are hints, that they were used. But these were the cursed foundations. If I remember correctly, it was in the 3.rd ed SM codex, where a marine created from such a geneseeed turned to chaos, and let the hole facility destroy by chaos marines. 
So, the Imprerium is still experimenting with them. They are trying to create marines from them. But this was not in the second founding...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Le Sinistre said:


> There are hints, that they were used. But these were the cursed foundations. If I remember correctly, it was in the 3.rd ed SM codex, where a marine created from such a geneseeed turned to chaos, and let the hole facility destroy by chaos marines.
> So, the Imprerium is still experimenting with them. They are trying to create marines from them. But this was not in the second founding...


Hell, man, do you speak about this one or this one, 'cause I didn't find an hint of what you say in them. I may have misread, though...


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

just a random question...but how do you guys get those avatars like fallen angel sammael..


----------



## Prince Endymion (Sep 19, 2009)

> The geneseeds are locked in a timed vault on Terra. They didn't destroy them, that would have been foolish.


Umm... I want to say the 2nd or 3rd edition core rulebook has an entry on what "Victory" means to a space marine. 

Read that: it will explain EXACTLY why those geneseeds would have been destroyed.


----------

